# I need a woodworker/installer in Northern Virginia



## Rebarn (Jan 6, 2014)

Hey Guys

Had a fellow looking for a barn beam mantel install in Northern Virginia. I live in Canada…so…it's a little out of my way. I can pass this project on to a competent contractor. Should be worth about $500.00 for the install.

Mark


----------



## Woodendeavor (Apr 7, 2011)

Where at in Northern Va? I do some work around the Leesburg area but I live in Maryland


----------

